# Full bodies vs. Shells



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm looking at adding to my spread for next year. I have 2 doz. GHG oversized shells, and a doz. Big foots. Should i get some full bodies? Or go with some more shells? I was looking at getting 2 doz. more, but I didnt know what to get. A friend I hunt with has 3 doz. shells too. So with that many shells, would FB's be better? all opinions are appreciated.

Thanks,
David


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Shells, fullbodies, sillos, or rags. It doesn't matter to much. It depends on how much room you have for storage and to transport.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

to me its a tossup between fullbodies and shells but me personaly id go with the fullbodies maybe. but greenheads would be the way to go.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

sod44 said:


> to me its a tossup between fullbodies and shells but me personaly id go with the fullbodies maybe. but greenheads would be the way to go.


For fullbodies, its all a matter of choice. If you want life like decoys get ghg if you want durable dekes get bigfoot. Both kill geese.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i have killed geese over two dozen black bags. full bodies would be the best choice and if u dont have room get sillos.


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have enough room for more full bodies. If I add 2 doz. full bodies, would that be a good enough spread for running traffic? 5 doz. by myself, or with my friend it would be 8 doz. total.

David


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

that would be dang good.


----------



## slicendice (Sep 16, 2008)

i would buy fullbodies now since you have that many shells, 5 doz can definatly kill geese but you can never have to many dekes especially if theres a lot of pressure


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Look for sales at Sporting Good Stores for good sales now if you want to buy some now.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I started out with a dozen shells and a dozen full bodies running traffic. Now I have two dozen full bodies and three dozen silos. I only put out the silos when I either have to walk in or there are alot of birds. I like the shells since the motion stake system is cheap and you can use them late in the season on the ice to simulate sleeping. They are all good for some reason, but it's going to be more of your preference to which you want.

Sean


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

duck slayer02 said:


> I'm looking at adding to my spread for next year. I have 2 doz. GHG oversized shells, and a doz. Big foots. Should i get some full bodies? Or go with some more shells? I was looking at getting 2 doz. more, but I didnt know what to get. A friend I hunt with has 3 doz. shells too. So with that many shells, would FB's be better? all opinions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


So price isn't an issue when deciding which 2 dozen to buy? In that case I would for sure go with the full bodies. Shells with defiantly kill you geese though.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bf's or dakotas.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> sod44 said:
> 
> 
> > to me its a tossup between fullbodies and shells but me personaly id go with the fullbodies maybe. but greenheads would be the way to go.
> ...


I wouldn't say bigfoots are lifeless. They are a very life like decoy and i have killed many birds over them. I would definetly go with bigfoots!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

the good thing about this site is that u can get many different opinions. I would take GHG any day over bigfoots. And if u are still pondering over shells,

if space and cost aarent issues go with the full bods.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

It all comes down to personal preference with makers of the dekes. The FBs will definately go well with the amount of shells you have. In my opinion, with you already having 3 doz shells already, go for another 1 to 2 doz FBs and you should have a killer spread


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

true dat


----------

